# Can't uninstall san andreas mod installer



## Freekie (Jun 14, 2008)

When i try to uninstall sami (because it makes my gta san andreas crash i have to uninstall it) it always says : invalid uninstall control file :C:\Program files\san andreas mod installer\Uninstall\uninstall.xml
if i cant do this i have to take it to the pc shop and they always ask so much money!!
plz someone help me ( i know almost nothing from a computer)
Thanks in advance.
I got vista btw

What could it be because now i noticed that i cant play any games anymore ?!


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Download the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility from here and try removing it using that program.


----------



## Freekie (Jun 14, 2008)

Doesnt works


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

Are you getting any type of error? You need to provide more information...


----------



## Freekie (Jun 14, 2008)

i press the startbutton of the game and when it is almost loaded i sudently stops and it shuts down buth i notticed now too that i cant play the sims and battlefield and gta vice city too?


----------



## tacoman359 (Jul 26, 2007)

I meant describe the problem with Windows Installer CleanUp Utility, but I guess if games are no longer working this isn't really relevant. What graphics card do you have? Have the games ever worked?


----------



## Made-In-Canada (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling GTA: SA and then try uninstalling SAMI? That might work


----------

